
Twitter to introduce ability to stop people replying to tweets - NoB4Mouth
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jan/09/twitter-introduce-ability-stop-people-replying-tweets
======
bediger4000
This is a feature that only celebrities with bad/inane/illogical opinions
would want. I hope the list of such celebrities that demand this misfeature
leaks.

